# Spain stopover/cheap campsites



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We're heading to Morocco as usual 27 Dec from Dover. We are wondering if anyone has any suggestions for easy access stopover/cheap campsites in Spain. Our route will be San Sebastien, A15 Pamplona, Zaragoza, 330,234 Teruel Valencia, 340 Almansa, Murcia, coast motorway to Malaga Algeciras.
Some of the road numbers may have changed!! We need to go this way to drop of something to friends near Almansa.
we will not know until the time where we will be at park up time so all suggestion will be appreciated. 
This year we are towing our 4x4 Panda so need to stay away from small twisty roads, quaint villages and mountain passes.

Christmas to you all
Hilary


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You might like to check the camp site data base on here. A few new Aires have opened in Spain recently, some are on or near your route, Alan.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Two immediate thoughts.
The aire in San sebastian is 3 euro per night and great with loads of room for big units.

There is a new camperpark near Murcia for 12 euro per night including electric and free wiFi, with superb new shower and toliets


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

McGeemobile said:


> Two immediate thoughts.
> The aire in San sebastian is 3 euro per night and great with loads of room for big units.
> 
> There is a new camperpark near Murcia for 12 euro per night including electric and free wiFi, with superb new shower and toliets


Thanks PM on it's way
H


----------

